# Eclipse Plugin Tutorial



## Frozenlife (21. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich wollte mich mal mit Plugins für Eclipse erstellen befassen und suche dazu einige Tutorials (Anfänger - Mittel). Kennt eventuell jemand einige?

mfg


----------



## Klein0r (21. September 2007)

Hey,

also am besten schauste mal nach dem Eclipse Plugin Framework (PDE - Plugin Development Environment) 

http://www.eclipse.org/pde/

Das lädste dir - da wirds bestimmt auch eine Doku zu geben (habe ich noch nie gemacht).

Hier kannst auch mal gucken:
http://wiki.eclipse.org/index.php/Development_Conventions_and_Guidelines

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter - wirkliche Tutorials dazu habe ich auch nich auf anhieb gefunden. Müsste man länger Suchen. Ist sicher auch keine Sache von paar Minuten ein Plugin zu basteln - könnte ich mir so vorstellen. Schließlich gibts da Kurse über mehrere Tage die das Thema behandeln.

lg


----------



## Thomas Darimont (21. September 2007)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:
http://www.eclipsezone.com/eclipse/forums/t93407.rhtml

http://www.eclipse.org/resources/?type=publication

Gruß Tom


----------



## zerix (21. September 2007)

Klein0r hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schließlich gibts da Kurse über mehrere Tage die das Thema behandeln.



Swing-Kurse gehen auch 3 Tage und trotzdem hast du eine GUI für eine kleine Anwendung schnell fertig. ;-)

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Klein0r (21. September 2007)

Ja ok hast ja recht 

Ich habe von der Pluginentwicklung allerdings keine Ahnung und deswegen war die Aussage nur eine Vermutung.

lg


----------



## Frozenlife (21. September 2007)

Boah, danke mal für Eure zahlreichen Antworten und vorallem schnelle Antwort. Da  das Herz.

mfg Frozenlife


----------



## splitshade (22. September 2007)

ich hab auch mal ein tutorial geschrieben, zwar für eclipse rcp, aber die konzepte sind hier auch ganz gut erklärt denk ich, vielleicht hilfts ja

eclipse.splitshade.de/

Irgendwo da liegts

Viel Spass damit


----------



## Vatar (23. September 2007)

Ich kann noch http://live.eclipse.org empfehlen. Da gibts Webinars, Podcasts, uvm. Und das Angebot wird beständig erweitert.


----------

